# The Andrews Sisters (close harmonic vocal group) - What kind of harmonic writing?



## SimonCharlesHanna (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey,
I am not very familiar with Singing groups so could someone help me out - what kind of harmonies are we hearing when they are all singing together?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qafnJ6mRbgk 

Thank you kindly


----------



## GrimeBrett (Aug 11, 2013)

I've never looked at a score or tried to transcribe it, but I think it's just simple homophonic harmony. Harmonic lines parallel to the melody.
Good luck!


----------



## Rob (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes they're close position block chords... usually you have the melody on top and then down you go with the two voices. A typical idiomatic thing is major and minor chords having the added sixth, and the seventh almost always added to the other qualities... In a typical instrumental setting you'd have four notes per chord and the melody doubled one octave lower...


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Aug 11, 2013)

It is essentially the same kind of writing that was used for sax and brass sections in the big band era, techniques like "4 way close' and"drop 2" minus 1 voice.

It should be fairly easy to transcribe.


----------



## Rob (Aug 11, 2013)

EastWest Lurker @ 11th August 2013 said:


> It is essentially the same kind of writing that was used for sax and brass sections in the big band era, techniques like "4 way close' and"drop 2" minus 1 voice.
> 
> It should be fairly easy to transcribe.



Exactly, I'm not sure they're using the drop2 two here though, as it results in a very open position with only three voices...


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Aug 11, 2013)

Rob @ Sun Aug 11 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ 11th August 2013 said:
> 
> 
> > It is essentially the same kind of writing that was used for sax and brass sections in the big band era, techniques like "4 way close' and"drop 2" minus 1 voice.
> ...



No, but groups like the Hi-Lo's with their vocal arranger, Gene Puerling, sometimes did.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 11, 2013)

I think harmonically they have nothing special, at least not different from their time, they just seem to swing more than others in a beautiful 3 part close chord harmony, and have a unique style. I can never get enough of the Andrews Sisters!


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Aug 11, 2013)

I am asking because I need to replicate this style and don't have much experience in this area!

Jay could you elaborate on those music terms please?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Aug 11, 2013)

I could, but in this case Google is your friend.

if you pay me, I will do an example with Realivox's The Ladies


----------



## Rob (Aug 11, 2013)

Quite frankly I can't stand that sound, done with voices I mean...


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Aug 11, 2013)

Rob @ Sun Aug 11 said:


> Quite frankly I can't stand that sound, done with voices I mean...



I am surprised. Have you listened to Gene Puerling's work with the Hi-Lo's? They were Brain Wilson's inspiration for the Beach Boys vocals.


----------



## Rob (Aug 11, 2013)

Well with male voices it's slightly more tolerable, but still I would never listen to that kind of music when I'm home... but as a teenager I used to listen to Hendricks Lambert and Ross, or the four freshmen, or even the manhattan transfer... Take Six are very good, but I guess I'm more for instrumental music than vocal. Individual singers are a different league for me, and I adore Kurt Elling, but vocal ensembles, mmm...


----------



## bdr (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi-Lo's are phenomenal. Gene Puerling was a genius vocal arrqnger. Singers Unlimited also.


----------



## autopilot (Aug 11, 2013)

Singers Unlimited. Yesssssss


----------

